# R3 or R5



## ncig (Jun 6, 2007)

Just looking for some help trying to decide between a R3 or a R5 I'm 6"1 and about 195 pounds I'm looking for comfort and performance but have concerned about flexing what do you guys reccomend


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

They are similar but the R5 is much stiffer and lighter. I thought they were pretty close but learned they are very different aside from geometry. cervelo has a forum with lots of good info.


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

I was faced with the same decision (R3/R5). I went with the 2012 R3 Team, primarily because I was able to get it a month sooner than the R5. Having had the R3 (which I like, a lot, btw), I kinda wished I had been patient, and waited for the R5. R3 is a great, smooth ride, but sometimes I find that it's a bit too forgiving. I kinda wish I had a little more "feedback" from the road the R5 would've given.

Just waiting for the new frames to come out, hopefully with internal cables. Will pick up an R5 (assuming it's called the R5) when released.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

boogermin said:


> I was faced with the same decision (R3/R5). I went with the 2012 R3 Team, primarily because I was able to get it a month sooner than the R5. Having had the R3 (which I like, a lot, btw), I kinda wished I had been patient, and waited for the R5. R3 is a great, smooth ride, but sometimes I find that it's a bit too forgiving. I kinda wish I had a little more "feedback" from the road the R5 would've given.
> 
> Just waiting for the new frames to come out, hopefully with internal cables. Will pick up an R5 (assuming it's called the R5) when released.


If you can, I highly recommend testig both bikes back to back. I did and bought an R3 a couple of years ago.


----------

